# to dry



## allglad (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok I have yet to find anything on pot that is to dry...so here is a post on it.

My prob is course that my weed gets to dry.  I live in the dessert so this is an easy thing to experience.

The weed is fine after the initial drying, but even when put'n the weed in a small zip bag...it still drys toooo much.  I cant see how this would be a good thing.

Any words of wisdom &/or suggestions would be really apprecated.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 29, 2007)

The whole secret is to store your weed in a cool, dark place. Also make sure that your bags are 100% airtight. If they are 100% airtight moisture should not be able to escape. If they are not airtight your buds will dry out.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 29, 2007)

I fail to see the problem with excessively dry buds... i like my buds to be dry enough i can crumble them by hand..


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 29, 2007)

I dry my buds in a dark and cool place. That way there is still some moisture, but not too much, and that way they can dry very nicely.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2007)

You could use a Humidor.

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_code=ch&Category_code=SMHUMIDORS


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> I fail to see the problem with excessively dry buds... i like my buds to be dry enough i can crumble them by hand..


 
That's what makes the world an interesting place. If we all thought the same on everything, it would truly be boring.


----------



## allglad (Jun 29, 2007)

hey it is nice to get all the replys.  I do like my pot dry...but not as dry as it gets here in the dessert.  I have never seen weed get as dry as mine has here.  It gets so dry that it not only crumbles...it practically turns to dust.

I think the [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* Humidor *[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]could be my answer.  I think I will get one and also start  to double bag my weed.

Mahalo for the replyz
 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2007)

This is the one I would get if I needed it. It sounds perfect for weed:

Cigar Oasis XL

The unique Cigar Oasis XL is a small electronic humidifier that is fully automatic. Just plug it in using a paper thin power cord that fits between the hinges on the back of the humidor, or connect the battery pack and it's ready to go. The integral hygrometer displays the humidity in the humidor and also is used to set the controls point which is factory set at 70% RH, but can be adjusted to your own personal taste. The unit comes with a refillable, replaceable water cartridge that will last up to one year before it needs water, depending on how often the humidor is opened. The Cigar Oasis XL has a built in system, which accurately monitors the humidity and uses a quiet fan to filter and circulate the air in the humidor eliminating "musty" odors so common in well-sealed humidors. Cigar Oasis XL is designed to always keep your cigars fresh. 
This new and improved model even has a low water level indicator. 

You can also place the unit either standing up as seen in the picture, or sideways without any problems. Not only that, but you can refill the water cartridge with distilled water yourself about 5 times before you have to get a new cartridge. 


Features 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Totally unattended long term reliable operation 
Sealed 100% distilled water cartridge with mold retardant refillable and/or replaceable 
Unique sensor measures humidity and microprocessor controller operates a quite fan to circulate humidified air within the humidor to exact desired humidity to within 1% RH 
Control unit powered from any wall outlet or battery pack with AA batteries 
Factory set at 70% RH but able to adjust with up and down buttons to your personal taste 
Integral hygrometer displays humidity recorded several minutes prior to opening humidor 
When low water and low battery conditions exist display will indicate alerts 
Paper-thin cord slips through the back of humidor. No drilling needed. 
Lifetime Warranty 
30 Day Money Back Guarantee 

Dimensions with Battery Pack: 2&#8221; W x 3 1/2&#8221; H x 6&#8221; L
Dimensions with AC Power: 2&#8221; W x 2 1/2&#8221; H x 6&#8221; L


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 29, 2007)

mmmmmmmm weed dust.... cant go wrong with that???LOL.. i guess its cuase i smoke in a bong.. i like my weed dry enough i can pull a killer toke and even moderately damp weed just doesnt work well..


----------

